# Source boards??



## fireman9027 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey folks, sorry if I'm out of line for asking but can anyone suggest a reliable source board, PM me if you'd prefer, thanks.


----------



## mickems (Oct 9, 2014)

if your sorry then, then why ask?


----------



## bvs (Oct 9, 2014)

not here....


----------



## Yaya (Oct 9, 2014)

This is no way to find a lab, why would u ask total strangers for a hook up for something ur about to inject or ingest? Best thing to do keep researching 


A fukking dude from Liberia flew into our country and told people in the airport he wasn't in contact with anyone with Ebola, yet he was.. Now he is dead.. What if he sold u steroids and there was Ebola in them?


----------



## bvs (Oct 9, 2014)

yeah cmon man, think of the ebola outbreak!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

There are no reliable source boards. The sources pay to advertise there. Negative posts are deleted. Evidence of scamming is deleted. Reviews are posted by paid shills.


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 9, 2014)

backpage.com


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 9, 2014)

Cmon! Think about the women and children....and as Yaya said Ebola.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2014)

tillacle labs


----------



## woodswise (Oct 9, 2014)

Source boards are risky, but before I had an alternative, that is where I got my first AAS (after reading reviews that seemed to be honest to me), and I got some good stuff for a while.  But I also got ripped off for a couple of orders, and I am not sure the quality of the stuff I bought was as good as what I get now.  You hear a lot of bad stories about source boards and their risks of scamming and bad gear and also, because they are public, LE getting to know you better.  So be very careful.  And no, don't PM me cause I won't recommend one.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 9, 2014)

Source boards that are on the minds of the men posting here have both good and shit labs/sources on them. You've gotta read between the lines and and do your homework but good ones are around.


----------



## Mrefest (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd try Craigslist? or Steroid Advisor.com? thats a great one!


----------



## mickems (Oct 9, 2014)

Mrefest said:


> I'd try Craigslist? or Steroid Advisor.com? thats a great one!



lol. a few months ago I actually saw an ad from an UGL on craigslist w/ pics of vials and everything.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, that's bold.


----------



## Mrefest (Oct 9, 2014)

My local bubble just got popped...I may have to look into that, go there for all my hookers anyway?


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

mickems said:


> lol. a few months ago I actually saw an ad from an UGL on craigslist w/ pics of vials and everything.



I saw one of those on FB. The guy had stacks of Kigs. Hahaha def good stuff there.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 9, 2014)

Look at naps


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> There are no reliable source boards. The sources pay to advertise there. Negative posts are deleted. Evidence of scamming is deleted. Reviews are posted by paid shills.



This is the cold hard truth.  Took me awhile to realize this but finally saw the light.


----------



## kakeness (Nov 24, 2014)

wow flame the guy enough already, this is what i dont understand he ask a simple question and no one even answered it. First off there are a few scam boards out there such as PM and eroids and aboard and steroidology they are all garbage and naps and allenshop are all selective scammers.. As i will tell you any board that pops up when you search them are usually shitty boards. however there are a few good ones out there that have very legit ugl domestic sources, you need to research, as far as what i seen on this board just in here im disappointed this is why steroids get a bad name bodybuilders get a bad rep and why people end up getting scam because people dont want to help. Also you need to build a reputation on a board hang around for a few weeks talk to the mods and member then place orders....


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 24, 2014)

11 posts?? really??read the rules WE DON'T SOURCE!!


----------



## kakeness (Nov 24, 2014)

hey didnt ask for a source he ask about a source board that is not source or listing a source that is referring someone to a board that could help with with that...


----------

